# Geophagus Tapajos "Red Cheek"



## puopolo (Aug 8, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has came across this fish, or know of any breeders that have fry available?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Your best bet would be auctions. I picked up 4 fry at the Hamilton club auction about two years ago. I had them in a tank with seven Heros Appendicularis rodpucnt. They did not do too well, lasted about a year. I think my water is too hard for Geos. BA in Stony Creek sometimes bring in some interesting Geos. 
Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Try Mike at Finatics Aquarium. He's got good South American contacts 416 265 2026.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ive seen a few reasonable quality tapajos around lately. Some decent prices. Not sure if theyre red cheek. Aquatropics n NAFB had some


----------

